# Problème avec une méthode d'automatisme de verrouillage



## Rollmops (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir 

J'ai un problème avec une procédure trouvée sur le web (voir plus bas) pour créer un automatisme de verrouillage d'applis. Le truc est de verrouiller une appli avec le mot de passe de l'ipad.

Mon problème : aprés la fermeture de l'app verrouillée :
-soit on ne peut plus démarrer si on n'a pas le code
-soit on redémarre avec le code et l'appli est ouverte

Donc si mon enfant veut utilise mon ipad, je lui donne le code Il peut donc accéder à cette application. Donc ça ne sert à rien ! Peut-être ai-je fait une erreur en appliquant cette méthode ?

Merci de me conseiller.

https://youtu.be/RXw9C000leM


----------



## iDanGener (15 Juillet 2022)

Rollmops a dit:


> J'ai un problème avec une procédure trouvée sur le web (voir plus bas) pour créer un automatisme de verrouillage d'applis.


Bonjour,
Ce que je comprends c’est que vous faites ce qui indiqué dans la procédure et vous donnez, déverrouillé, le iPad à votre enfant en lui disant quelles applications il peut utiliser. Si il tente d’en utiliser une verrouillée, tant pis pour lui, et il devra revenir vers vous pour le déverrouiller.


----------



## Rollmops (15 Juillet 2022)

iDanGener a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce que je comprends c’est que vous faites ce qui indiqué dans la procédure et vous donnez, déverrouillé, le iPad à votre enfant en lui disant quelles applications il peut utiliser. Si il tente d’en utiliser une verrouillée, tant pis pour lui, et il devra revenir vers vous pour le déverrouiller.


Merci mais si je lui redonne il pourra l'ouvrir, non ?


----------



## baron (15 Juillet 2022)

Rollmops a dit:


> Merci mais si je lui redonne il pourra l'ouvrir, non ?


Non, puisque quand il tentera de réouvrir l’application, le script se relancera et verrouillera de nouveau l’appareil. Il devra revenir, penaud, vers toi pour que tu mettes ton doigt ou introduises ton code.

Dans la vidéo, ça se déverrouille de suite grâce à FaceID (et que c’est bien l’auteur en face de la caméra).

Pourquoi ne fais-tu pas l’essai plutôt que de spéculer ?


----------



## Rollmops (15 Juillet 2022)

Tu as raison, merci


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Juillet 2022)

j'ai fait simples, quand mes filles veulent utiliser leur iPad, elles viennent et je déverrouille.
basta.
si je suis pas là, pas d'iPad.
ça fonctionne bien.


----------



## iDanGener (15 Juillet 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> j'ai fait simples, quand mes filles veulent utiliser leur iPad, elles viennent et je déverrouille.
> basta.
> si je suis pas là, pas d'iPad.
> ça fonctionne bien.


Mais tu ne regardes pas toujours par-dessus leurs épaules; si elles s'amusent dans Notes à barbouiller tes notes, factures, ... tu vas être contrarié, non ?


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Juillet 2022)

non la petite son iPad Mini est limité à NetFlix, j'ai viré toutes les applis, et je ne m'en sers pas. j'ai même viré mon identifiant iCloud.
la grande prend mon iPad Air, et pareil elle n'utilise que NetFlix. le reste ne l'intéresse pas.
et je n'ai rien de confidentiel dessus. tout est stocké sur le NAS et un DD externe pour les documents essentiels.

une fois NetFlix lancé, à part un fil de bave qui pend de leur bouche, rien ne se passe 

ah si la grande fait du ProCreate avec le pencil. mais voilà.

de toutes façons au moindre dérapage, c'est terminé, donc ça les calme


----------

